# CIS-E No Start



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have verified all my timing marks, cam to cam, crank to cams, and the dizzy all set to TDC.

I have compression across all cylinders.

If I turn it over where its mechanically all TDC it labors, sounds like its trying to fire on the up swing.

If I pull the injectors or the ignition wires off it turns over and sounds ok.

I am stumped, and am at the point where it seems like its a CIS/ECU/Electrical Problem.

I have checked the timing atleast 4 times, I even pulled the head and made sure everything was balls on.

It feels like its timed wrong but there is no way.

I am thinking something between the dizzy and the ignition control module and knock box or ecu is wacky.

Suggestions


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ugh.


----------



## erty67 (Feb 23, 2010)

have you tried putting a spark tester on a wire to see if you're getting spark?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ejg3855 said:


> If I pull the injectors or the ignition wires off it turns over and sounds ok.


I struggled reading through a few time and really can't make heads or tails about what you're saying. But this part really just throws me into a headspin. Are you saying if you remove the fuel injecotrs from the engine or the ignition wires then the engine starts and runs fine? Please sit down and plan what it is you want to say and ask. So far all I can grasp for sure is it is a CIS-e 16v motor that does not start and you have checked the timing a few times.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If I remove them it turns over without laboring.

The timing is mint. I have checked it 4 times taken the belt off and re-done it all. Checked the cam-to-cam timing.

I am getting spark, I got it to fire yesterday with a bunch of advance and then an oil seal departed from the oil filter (4F here kinda cold)


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ejg3855 said:


> I am getting spark, I got it to fire yesterday with a bunch of advance


I know you said it's fine, so have so many others who ended up finding it was not, but you have installed or set something wrong it seems. I'm not going to guess just where you made the mistake as there are enough places, inter camshaft phasing (most often mistake I'd think), engine timing (the part with installing the timing belt), firing order (easy to do), ignition distributor installed wrong (yes there is enough slop to do this), camshaft gear installed wrong (backwards), even saw a distributor cap seated wrong and a rotor not seated correctly and maybe a few other things. The fact that if you twist the ignition distributor and it starts, ran like poo I'm sure, kind of suggests something is not set right.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I did everything per the Bentley and verified it per the bentley.


I double and triple checked everything.


----------



## dslazin (Jan 13, 2011)

did u take your distributor out? if so it could be 180 deg backwards?


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

dslazin said:


> did u take your distributor out? if so it could be 180 deg backwards?


How if the marks line up on the distributor can it be installed backwards. Wouldnt the rotor be pointed 180 degrees opposite of the little dash on the distributor housing? I am wondering cause you said the same thing in my thread, and to me making that comment when they say everything lines up according to the bently would seem like a pointless suggestion. I would like to know how to tell whether or not the cam sprocket and intermediate shaft sprocket can be installed backwards as this could very possibly be my issue:laugh:.


----------



## MzerMK2 (Jul 5, 2011)

*CIS -E*

Has the clutch ever been replaced???Reason im asking it is possiable on some models to get the pins on the flywheel /pressure plate off and what this does is makes your TDC arrow wrong when you set the belt timing your off i have ran into this problem before and the way i set it was by the ole #1 plug hole with something to check the piston TDC .....:banghead:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

MzerMK2 said:


> Has the clutch ever been replaced???Reason im asking it is possiable on some models to get the pins on the flywheel /pressure plate off and what this does is makes your TDC arrow wrong when you set the belt timing your off i have ran into this problem before and the way i set it was by the ole #1 plug hole with something to check the piston TDC .....:banghead:


set the timing off the pulley end. that's a good call though. 

fixed it with a VR swap

Sent from a phone.


----------

